# Paneles solares para bombas de agua



## voyteck (May 20, 2009)

Quisiera que alguien me pudiera decir si es posible que haga funcionar una bomba de agua, colocada en la cisterna para subir agua a los tinacos de la casa, usando paneles solares.

Tengo todos los datos de ambos equipos la bomba y los paneles solares, les pondre acontinuacion los que considero mas reelevantes pero si necesitan algun otro dato haganmelo saber.


Bomba 

1/2 hp
1 pulgada de succion y de descarga
127 volts   60 Hz 
kW 0,37
5.3 Amperes
550 Watts max
C 25 microfaradios


Poseo dos paneles solares siemens model pro 4 jf - m75s

max power  75 watts

current:
    short ckt  4.8 Amperes
    rated  4.4 Amperes

max system open ckt voltage

600 v


voltage:

   open ckt   22 volts
   rated    17 volts


que me dicen si es posible conectarlos, yo tenia pensado hacer un banco de baterias y comprar un convertidor de corriente como el que traen algunos nuevos automoviles y de ahi conectar las bombas, es decir que estarian en este orden: paneles solares, centro de carga, convertidor de 12 volts a 120 volts y finalmente las bombas.

como tendria que conectarlas de ser posible?

agradezco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## Nilfred (May 20, 2009)

Paneles: 2 × 75W × 12hs = 1800 Wh máximo captado por día
Baterías: 1800 Wh ÷ 12v = 150 Ah mínimo para un día de carga
Motor: 1800 Wh ÷ 370W = 4h50' máximo encendido por día

Los números dan bien.
Junto con el panel habrás adquirido el regulador solar de carga de batería.
El inverter de coche no sirve, adquirí el que es para heladera y otros motores.
Lo único raro en la conexión sería el interruptor de la bomba entre la batería y el inverter para que el inverter no consuma cuando no se usa.


----------



## voyteck (May 23, 2009)

gracias por contestar Nilfred, me quedaron ciertas dudas yo tenia pensado ocupar este modelo de inversor que vi hace tiempo en un centro comercial:  

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-23071136-jeep-inversor-de-corriente-500w-carga-laptops-y-celulares-_JM_


pero no estoy seguro si funciona correctamente con el motor de la bomba porque he oido comentarios que puede no funcionar por el tipo de señal que sacan estos inversores muchas veces es sucia no tan senoidal.

que me dices al respecto crees que si funcione correctamente?

actualmente tenemos los paneles con sus centros de carga los cuales cargan la bateria hasta el full y luego desconectan automaticamente, de igual forma cuando detectan bajo el nivel de carga automaticamente desacoplan el elemento que este consumiendo energia para no drenar las baterias; no se si te referias a este modulo.


ahora la bomba cuyas caracteristicas ya mencione la tenemos instalada con un sistema de activacion automatica, cuando el nivel de la cisterna es bajo se activa y se apaga hasta llenar el tinaco.


----------



## Nilfred (May 23, 2009)

Ya te respondí al respecto. ¡No insistas! NO SIRVE, Fijate este otro dice que anda con heladeras:
Inversor De Corriente 1200 W 12v 127vac Mst Electronics Sv9


----------



## voyteck (May 24, 2009)

wow wow relax.

del inverter lo vere en una tienda especializada en energias alternas que acabo de encontrar cerca.

y con respecto a las baterias, existe alguna diferencia entre las baterias de los autos ylas que ocupan para estas aplicaciones con paneles. yo he utilizado de automovil y no veo diferencia en el funcionamiento pero no se, que me dicen?


----------



## Nilfred (May 24, 2009)

Esas baterías de ciclo profundo, son para cargar durante el día, descargar brutalmente durante la noche y dejarla descargada hasta el día siguiente.
La de auto muere en 1 solo ciclo de esos.
Para evitarlo se sobredimensiona tomando en cuenta varios días nublados para que no se descargue tanto, o el circuito lo evita


----------



## voyteck (May 24, 2009)

a bien , sucede que en una casa del rancho se tenia instalado un panel de 75 watts con tres lamparas de tubo fluorescentes de 13 watts me parece y esto estaba conectado a una bateria de camion y funcionaba de maravilla. 

pero ahora que me dices esto que me convendria mas, comprar baterias de ciclo profundo o mejor baterias como estas de camion que son de mayor capacidad?

tomando en cuenta para la aplicacion que le dare en la casa para mover una bomba y tal ves dos focos ahorradores como luces de emergencia, que obviamente no se ocuparan mas que en el caso de tener una falla en el suministro de la red general.


----------



## Nilfred (May 24, 2009)

A mi no me consta que sean de mayor capacidad, te tomo la palabra, pero mejor si me decis la capacidad nominal. El tema es así:
Tus paneles generan 1800 Wh por día
La bomba, la luz, el ventilador, la pindonga, etc. + pérdidas consume 1700 Wh por día
La batería de 450Ah se mantiene cargada incluso durante 3 días nublados.

Si tu consumo es 1900 Wh por día, la batería se descarga día a día hasta que muere y a llorar al puerto.
La de ciclo profundo en cambio no muere, te deja a obscuras una noche pero al día siguiente carga como si nada, dándote oportunidad de disminuir el consumo. Lo mismo puede hacer todos los días por lo que con 150Ah es suficiente.

La verdad que no se me ocurre un buen ejemplo de cuando es mas económico una batería de ciclo profudo, si tu circuito proteje las baterías da igual.

Si te dura menos de 2 años, saca la cuenta cuanto te hubiese costado la de ciclo profundo en 2 años contra lo que te duró la común. Los números no dan tampoco, pero técnicamente es mejor siempre que puedas pagar la de ciclo profundo. Es un lujo.


----------

